# No boost?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is your tank down enough to dump in a couple gallons of 91 octane?

...if the boost suddenly resumes, it was likely _*sub*_-87 octane gas (  )


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not yet but that was my plan, to run out of 87 and use 89/91 to see if anything changes. I did fill at a gas station that I normally do not get gas at, so I'm hoping that the car is just pulling lots of timing due to bad gas. 

Thanks AAR (i was actually hoping you'd reply)


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

So I drove the car a bit more today trying to burn some more gas, it didn't seem to get any better. I then parked at home and left the car for about 3 hours, by the time I came back out it was dark, about 40degrees and the car was fine... it pulled like it should, I again heard the turbo just fine like I usually do??

Very odd.. will have to keep monitoring it and see how it goes


----------

